# Sydney AKFF Lunch



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

It seems that the original thread has 'GOOOOONE' so I've started it again.

Sydney AKFF lunch - a few beers and a feed. All welcome

Suggested date either (next) Friday 29th June or Friday 6th July

Suggested location - Sydney CBD/Darling Harbour (suggestions please!)

Interested so far. Davey G, Gatesy, Kraley, Clarkos, Cid, Sandshark, Just Cruisin, Occy, Bazzoo, Ben. Can't recall who else.

Anyway. does next Friday (29th) suit everyone?

SOMEONE PLEASE SUGGEST A LOCATION


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Davey G, I am good for both dates. Will watch the forum to see final confirmation of date and venue.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

would prefer Friday the 6th as i was going to st clair on the 29th but i can always leave Saturday morning instead.

Is the pumphouse still at Darling harbour?
or there's an Irish Pub not far from central just off george st can't remember the name but.

We need steve to check out some suitable :wink: locations again.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Either date is Ok by me , how about the same pub we went to last time in the CBD, it was quite good and reasonably central for the city guys


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

How about Yum cha!

I only go to the city to pick up a cheque or have Yum cha, if possible...

The Regal
347-353 Sussex St (cnr Liverpool St)
Sydney NSW 2000
Phone (02) 9261 8988

mmmm, gao geeee's, sticky rice, suckling pig and a tsing tao or two!!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Got a deadline close to the 29th, but I could do the 6th.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, the 6th it is.

i'm flexi with location, however yum cha CAN be fairly noisy and perhaps a venue where it's a bit more casual would be better? Yum cha tends to be 'get in, sit down, eat eat eat eat , now you pay, get out!

I'm happy with the pub from last time Was it the Windsor?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sorry i can't make this one, maybe next time.
I away for the next 3 weeks

Kerry


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Davey G said:


> OK, the 6th it is.
> 
> i Yum cha tends to be 'get in, sit down, eat eat eat eat , now you pay, get out!


Yeah I know what you mean and I'm fine with the Pub but I have found it's all about attitude, tell them what you want, sit where you like, (up the back near the kitchen) then get comfortable and make some noise! Otherwise you get stuffed in the corner and served cold squid. Then unlike Australian staff, they actually start listening to you and giving you great service.

Where's the Windsor?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

dan,, dont get me wrong mate, I LOVE a good yum cha. 8)

If previous lunches are any indication, we're looking at between 10-15 guys. I guess we could all fit onto a big table for yum cha if everyone was happy with that?

Alternatively, the upstairs area at the windsor was great for a pre-lunch beer/chat and they had big tables and decent food too.

what does everyone prefer?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Will try to drop in for a beer but current work schedule probably won't allow me too stay long (have a standing 2pm meeting that I chair so can't be late). I guess that's a vote for a pub rather than a restaurant that will be fixated on everyone sitting down


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Ditto...same place works for me, too.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep Dave , was the windsor , cnr of park and castlereagh st , i think for what we want its pretty good , as the beers cold the food is good and we can all manage to sit at one table , i think Clarkos booked it last time, for those that cant stay to eat , its easier to drop in have a beer and shoot back to work , and its was reasonably quiet , until Gatesy arrived


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

righto. 6th July 12-2pm. Windsor Hotel (upstairs) Cnr Park and Castelreagh St Sydney it is..

register your interest here and we'll book a table


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Like


----------



## PeteyH (Dec 18, 2006)

The sixth is perfect for me,count me in!
Peteyh


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

As long as I don't have a Friday like yesterday again, I'll be there. Had lunch when I got home at 8.30pm.

I'll book a table (and one for the pony) in a few days once we see what numbers are like.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll be there.

Cheers Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in this time too


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Count me in as well.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Cant make this lunch, but I will make the next. I start working back in the city on 20 August :?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm in! Either Friday (but a preference for the 6th)


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in, looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like we're going to need a bigger table than last time. 16 confirmed and one maybe, including a couple of new members as well. Great stuff.

Here's the list so far;

DaveyG
Sandshark (Mike)
Justcruisin32 (Dave)
Bazzoo (Barry)
Fisherdan
onemorecast (Eric)
Peril (Dave) just dropping in
Gatesy (Michael)
Cid (carl)
Occy (Paul)
Ben
PeteH
Kraley (Ken the pony)
Paulb
Flump (Nick)
Clarkos (Steve)
Dive Yak maybe (Mark)


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Will be aiming to get there. On Standby so won't know until the day before!! :?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Any of you city folk know if there will be any APEC restrictions re. parking, prolonged gatherings, ponies?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

None that I'm aware of. Just checked the APEC website and there isn't anything planned for Sydney that week, so we should be ok. The main problems won't be until September when GW arrives.

As for Ponies, the Hyde Park Barracks are only up the road, so we can always park him there if there are any issues.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXqMhUgAADPfgCAQUGeAAjxgVAo/7/+gMAEUCGptJPRT000ap4jFAND00jQin5JkJqAANA00APUMNDIaZNAMQ000aGjJawqYXrxoPK9zzj6f2IBRUXBDCCigkrGOE3YOSGXdLpmxFhw3KXEw0957XZyOCYeUNJKLG+seduiAdERNOTWZWZ3i9Xbo4Yo7rpBfffs7xFtkWA4mSl3cK6oiTrY1ulr3VfMqNXnxkLp9/VhDGKxeBKVfFDZiUqkz+YYM8pNzgn8gMGk9HyyQiObc6isiRfaG711z0uONJbGj6QeGEzqz0ScWVnLXphbAWpG823E0zXscx91GELli7rxQTS8wC4h7kEASAcyFeDPukMqbRsjRRFKHEUnRwYoYWWIVVFN32qQ3RttmzBsjhPjX1kn8XckU4UJB6jIVIA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ponies aren't welcome. clowns either. 

clarkos - can you reserve us a table. Looks to be 16-18 coming. We may need 2 tables of 10 in case of late inclusions


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep. I was going to wander up tomorrow and book. I reckon 2 tables side by side should be ok.

I'll ask about a stable or stall.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I was going to offer up a chaff bag, but I've only got 'em for regular size horses.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Rightio trendsetters and ponies.

We are now booked for lunch, 6th July 12-2pm. Windsor Hotel (upstairs) Cnr Park and Castelreagh St Sydney. Tables under the name of Clarke.

Our friend is still working there, and looks as fine as ever.

I've got Ken's table sorted out.










But who's bring the trailer?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Late change of work schedule means I'll see y'all on Friday.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'll be there too. Although this time I won't be saying "this is definately my last beer" 12 times as I did with Justcruisin and a couple of others last time only to find it 5:00 o'clock before I left.

Look forward to seeing you all.

JT


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

95% for me as well.... looking fwd to it!!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

My apolgise guys i'm going to have to pull out, the GF just rented her unit out and the only day i could get the removalists so quick is Friday Arvo.

(i'm actually scared of ponies :lol: )

Cheers Dave


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry guys but I'm out as well. Child minding duties while the wife attends a conference! :? Have fun and say hi to the waitress from me!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Well it was looking good for a while there, but I'm going to have to pull out with all these other pikers! I'm coughing up 4" minnows in gooey-green and my kids look like their brains are melting out their noses...

Pitty, I was looking forward to gettin' a skinfull and gettin' it ON with that pony!!! :lol:  :wink:

Have fun fella's, I'll look forward to meeting you all on the water. (Don't forget photo's and trip report!)


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Enjoy the lunch fellas... Make sure you have at least 3 rounds in celebration of my birthday today too :wink:

You could send me the waitress as a present if you like!!! :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you Dan, and about the waitress, as its your birthday , we have all chipped in and hired a limmo for 8.00 pm this evening to pick her up and take her to your place , completely naked of course , now wont that be a surprise . :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

And Dan , ya cant make stuff like that up , can you


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Happy Birthday to you Dan, and about the waitress, as its your birthday , we have all chipped in and hired a limmo for 8.00 pm this evening to pick her up and take her to your place , completely naked of course , now wont that be a surprise . :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> And Dan , ya cant make stuff like that up , can you


Not now that you've told me :shock:


----------

